# EE-EIT no exp



## moudalee (Jul 26, 2011)

I have been working as a Network Administrator for over 4 years now and have just recently passed my FE exam on my first try with only a month of studying. It was a lot easier than what most make it out to be and I was somewhat surprised at how much information I have retained since graduating with a BS in EE 4 years ago. I really want to get back into EE particularly Power/Solar + Construction. Not so much digital and chips. The problem I have is that I have no experience what so ever. My experience thusfar revolves around computers and networking in a professional small business environment with about 50 employees.

What volunteer, entry or perhaps even pre-entry level options do I have in order to make myself marketable in the electrical engineering world? What employment opportunities and listings should I look for? I am in the DC metro area and there are a lot of companies out towards Reston, VA but none have given my resume a second look seeing as my experience little to do with EE.


----------

